# Racing-style bike



## helsbells (12 Feb 2009)

Anyone got an old racer lying around you want to get rid of? Am in gloucestershire, so can pick up within a reasonable radius!
Thanks
Hels


----------



## chris667 (12 Feb 2009)

How tall are you?


----------



## helsbells (12 Feb 2009)

Chris,

about 5'9" 

cheers, Hels


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (5 Mar 2009)

helsbells said:


> Anyone got an old racer lying around you want to get rid of? Am in gloucestershire, so can pick up within a reasonable radius!
> Thanks
> Hels



hi, i might be getting rid of my orbea enol 54cm soon, needs a new rear wheel though :-/


----------

